# Your eyes



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I've read that you can find out if you are a Feeler or a Persiever by looking at the eyes.
*Post eye-pictures, guys!!!* This is so cool :shocked:roud::happy: :cooler:

Feelers: Lots of Crypts
Persievers: Lots of Furrows

What are those things, you may ask.
Look here:


























Evidence? Here:

*@24:40
*
Temprament translation:
Feelers ="Negociators", Persievers= "Explorers"







Here you can read about it too:

http://peopleus.blogspot.no/2012/12/eyes-window-to-soul.html


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The only thing I've heard is more "crypts" and "furrows" is correlated to inflexible iris ie bad eye-sight.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Oooh. I don't know how valid this is, but I just got some really cool pictures of my eyes the other day, so I thought I'd join















If I'm doing this correctly I seem to have at least furrows, which works for my thought of being a perciever of sorts


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

http://peopleus.blogspot.no/2012/12/eyes-window-to-soul.html















http://www.curiousmeerkat.co.uk/indepth/eye-colour-genetics/


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

pwowq said:


> The only thing I've heard is more "crypts" and "furrows" is correlated to inflexible iris ie bad eye-sight.


Hm. Maybe that's why I'm a bit short sighted...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Krayfish said:


> Oooh. I don't know how valid this is, but I just got some really cool pictures of my eyes the other day, so I thought I'd join
> 
> View attachment 797834
> View attachment 797842
> ...


It seems to me you have lots of cryps which means your a warm hearted feeler :happy:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@Krayfish you might have furrows too but it was hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Electra said:


> It seems to me you have lots of cryps which means your a warm hearted feeler :happy:
> 
> @Krayfish you might have furrows too but it was hard to tell from the picture.


Sweet! Yeah, it's hard to get really clear pictures unfortunately

Edit: Now that understand what a furrow is, I actually do not have any of those lol. The pictures were a bit small, so it was difficult for me to see at first. I have a lot of crypts though


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Krayfish said:


> Sweet! Yeah, it's hard to get really clear pictures unfortunately
> 
> Edit: Now that understand what a furrow is, I actually do not have any of those lol. The pictures were a bit small, so it was difficult for me to see at first. I have a lot of crypts though


Me too it seems )) But my camera is so old and soesn't focus clearly enough.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't know how reliable this is but it's pretty cool! I think I'm introverted and these are my eyes:


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@Electra Hm, curious to join.:Smilies3: Sorry for the bad quality though. What do my eyes look like?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

@KillinIt that's great photo quality! Out of curiosity, how were you able to get such good pictures of your eyes? Whenever I try to get close up pictures of my eyes it always ends up blurring a ton


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I guess this confirms how much of a feeler I am haha—my eyes are pretty "cryptic" :tongue:

I just took this on my webcam—sorry for the low quality (I upped the contrast to try to help that). You can still see the crypts in my eyes pretty well though.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Krayfish said:


> @KillinIt that's great photo quality! Out of curiosity, how were you able to get such good pictures of your eyes? Whenever I try to get close up pictures of my eyes it always ends up blurring a ton


Through many many attempts!! Not ashamed of how many tries they took  and just always continually altering the focus on my camera


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

How fascinating! Technically, I'm an eNTj, scoring lower on jayness in dichotomy tests. No crypts and only partial furrowing.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @*Electra* Hm, curious to join.:Smilies3: Sorry for the bad quality though. What do my eyes look like?


Very good photos!  But unfortuntly it is hard to se the smallest details, so I am unable to tell, and to answer something would only be lies


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Duo said:


> How fascinating! Technically, I'm an eNTj, scoring lower on jayness in dichotomy tests. No crypts and only partial furrowing.


I see furrowes in your eyes!! That is so interesting  Are you a spontanious person?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Westy365 said:


> Well, I guess this confirms how much of a feeler I am haha—my eyes are pretty "cryptic" :tongue:
> 
> I just took this on my webcam—sorry for the low quality (I upped the contrast to try to help that). You can still see the crypts in my eyes pretty well though.
> 
> View attachment 798250


Very CRYPTic yes, ahaha!! roud:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

KillinIt said:


> I don't know how reliable this is but it's pretty cool! I think I'm introverted and these are my eyes:
> 
> View attachment 798210
> 
> ...


It sems like your eyes have crypts in them too  Fantastic photo quality :shocked: :happy:
Possibly furrows but I'm not sure... :idunno: What do other people think?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Electra said:


> I see furrowes in your eyes!! That is so interesting  Are you a spontanious person?


To some degree but what's the most fascinating is that the furrows are only partially around the eye where I'm a weak J on dichotomy tests. And if you consider cognitive function stacking and theory, ENTJs have Se as our tertiary function which is our relief function when Te-Ni strategy isn't working or needs a break. ENTJs apply distraction when we're heavily stressed or need a break.

We need more close examples of eyes, rather than so many pretty pics, lol.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Duo said:


> To some degree but what's the most fascinating is that the furrows are only partially around the eye where I'm a weak J on dichotomy tests. And if you consider cognitive function stacking and theory, ENTJs have Se as our tertiary function which is our relief function when Te-Ni strategy isn't working or needs a break. ENTJs apply distraction when we're heavily stressed or need a break.
> 
> We need more close examples of eyes, rather than so many pretty pics, lol.


Picture of furrows:


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Electra said:


> Picture of furrows:
> View attachment 798258
> View attachment 798266


Thanks! But relative to close examples of eyes, I meant the membership.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Duo said:


> Thanks! But relative to close examples of eyes, I meant the membership.


Did you mean you ant to people in here to post pictures of their yes more close up and clear?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Electra said:


> Did you mean you ant to people in here to post pictures of their yes more close up and clear?


YES! It would be cool to have a large sample size of member eye closeups to derive trends.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Duo said:


> YES! It would be cool to have a large sample size of member eye closeups to derive trends.


.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not sold on this at all.

How does this work for Judgers whose dominant function is a Perceiving function then?

My eyes:

* *














*Kidding.
*








@*Electra* ???


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I finally got some close up of my eyes. Please let me know what you see:

.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

RGB said:


> I'm not sold on this at all.
> 
> How does this work for Judgers whose dominant function is a Perceiving function then?
> 
> ...


Personally I'm not convinced about the introverted and extraverted functions yet, I believe more that hormones and neurotransmittors cause our behavior (at this point in time), estrogen/oxytocin mainly effect *f*eelers, testosterone mainly effect *t*hinkers; dopamine is related to *p*ersievers and serotonin relates to* j*'s behavior.

According to Helen Fisher testosterone and estrogen levels can be showed in the face shape and structure which is very interesting when it comes to thinking and feeling traits. If it is true then one should be able to detect traits from observing a face whether or not one is predominantly a thinker or a feeler.

Interestingly one can be high in both testosterone and estrogen, independent of gender btw.

It matches more closely with Hlen Fishers and Keirseys theory, just to look at the temprament and letters instead of the introverted and extraverted functions.


Otherwise, from looking at the pictures you pointed at, I would say that shows little crypts (just compare with picture 6 which is full of crypts imo) and I do see a ring or Furrow! So XXTP for you then  Ps. The furrow means impulsive or spontaniousness. And that is usually considered to be assosiated with the Persievers, even if your first trait is a judging one...the fact that th pupil dialates is interesting because after what I understand it does so for two main reasons: Wheather it is light or dark or whehter one find something good or disgusting. But it can also depend on medications, actually. On some medications/drugs etc. the pupil will widen out for example Belladonna extract or sedatives. If we see something we like the pupil can also widen while it pulls together and become small when we see bright light (unmedicated offcoure) or if we see (or feel?) something disgusting/repulsive. So if we think about the judging functions primary thinking and feeling as judging functions it would make sense for th pupils to dialate or contract a lot depending on how we judge things all the time, maybe? (Maybe the pupils are a reflection of our judgemental attitude...?) But thn again maybe not. Becaus then I guess maybe the SJ would have this to and there is more traits related to the furrows which are...wait I gotta read up again, lol :laughing: Very interesting question


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Electra said:


> I finally got some close up of my eyes. Please let me know what you see:


Your eyes are similar to mine. I might get a snapshot of mine later today, if I can do it without them blurring.
Furrows but not crypts...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

RGB said:


> Your eyes are similar to mine. I might get a snapshot of mine later today, if I can do it without them blurring.
> Furrows but not crypts...


Ok, cool!! I look foward to see them 
But remember to take your face-shape into consideration because maybe you could be high in both estrogen and testosterone which could make you kinda sorta F-T instead of F or T

I see crypts in my eyes but not furrows which I find a bit strange since I score very high on the persiever


----------

